
Justice Dept. charges professor with hiding ties to China - mzs
https://apnews.com/91a976953cf66f4f64c8d6e02bee2a09
======
mzs
>Prosecutors say Hu defrauded the National Aeronautics and Space
Administration by failing to disclose the fact that he was also a professor at
the Beijing University of Technology in China. Under federal law, NASA cannot
fund or give grant money to Chinese-owned companies or universities.

